# Difficulty with TAP finding audible books



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just downloaded a book to my Kindle and added the Audible. I anticipated that I could read the book from the Kindle or listen to the book using my TAP. However, the TAP cannot seem to find the book. Is there something else I need to do? I am giving the command "read Crime on the Fens by Joy Ellis." The immediate response is "finding your book in Audible", then "I'm sorry, I am having trouble getting the book." I have checked, and it is listed in my Audible library. Any thing else I should be doing?

ETA: I just asked my Echo the same task and got the same response. "Sorry I am having trouble getting the book."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, I've had that problem and maybe later on or the next day, Alexa can find the book. Sometimes I have the same problem with music but it always seems to resolve itself.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I've had that problem and maybe later on or the next day, Alexa can find the book. Sometimes I have the same problem with music but it always seems to resolve itself.


Just as you said, it resolved itself. Now that it works, all I say is Resume and it will pick up where it left off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Just as you said, it resolved itself. Now that it works, all I say is Resume and it will pick up where it left off.


Happy to hear that.


----------

